# The Boss (aka wife) told me to get a pellet smoker



## baumer64 (Jun 20, 2017)

After many years of drooling and coveting a pellet cooker, my wife told me my Father's day/Anniversary gift this year was to pick out the Pellet Grill that I want.  (She's tired of hearing my complain about the back and forth with my trusty old homemade propane smoker.)

Now for over a year, I've been researching by reading hundreds of site reviews, watching videos, checking on forums and up to this point, the Rec-Tec has been the one that keeps sorting it's way to the top of my list.  Looking at around $1400 with shipping and sear option.  A little more that I think she's planning on but I have the following pros:  thicker steel, porcelain lid, lots of stainless steel parts, built in light, 40lb hopper, 6 year warranty, cold smoke attachment and I think it's the best looking of all the pellet grills out there.  Cons: Price, no temperature probe for the meat, no pellet dump, not easy to clean the burner pot, no side sear grill, $80 more for cover.

The other unit that has really caught my eye is the Camp Chef Woodwind with sear box.  Pros: Large cook area and tall, stainless lid and cap, meat temp probe, easy hopper dump, easy burn pot clean out, sear box, free shipping and cover included all for $899 also a very nice looker.  Cons: 3 year warranty, not 6 like Rec-Tec, thinner steel, only 18lb hopper and don't receive the amount of pellets with the order as you do on the Rec-Tec

The $500 difference plus the searing attachment have me leaning hard toward the Woodwind right now.  Yesterday was the first I had really looked at Camp Chef pellet grills though so I don't have as much info on them to compare. I also saw that Cabela's pellet grill is made by Camp Chef and they have the same searing attachment.  Not stainless but has a viewing window, (can't believe you could see much for long on that) and Cabela's carries a Lifetime warranty on any of their named products such as this.

I want to get this ordered soon but I want to make the right decision too.

What thoughts can you all give?

Thanks!!!


----------



## bregent (Jun 20, 2017)

>What thoughts can you all give?

I'll just give you some comments/opinions on some of the points you listed.

Hopper size - The RecTecs large hopper adds very little value. The most important thing is that the hopper is big enough to let the grill run unattended. For many folks, that just means getting through the night. In reality, most long cooks use no more than 12lbs of pellets, so anything with a 20lb hopper is much more than enough. I've seen some RecTec owners comment that the grill gets a bit top heavy and awkward to move if the hopper is full.

Hopper dump - this is completely unimportant for me. Lots of folks just add enough pellets (plus a bit more)  to get them through the current cook - after you get used to your grill that's easy to estimate. But if you've got 5 or 10lbs left and want to remove them, it's easy to scoop up with a plastic cup - figure about 5 seconds per lb. And many people never change pellet flavors anyway. The smoke profile from pellet grills is so light that I just run 100% hickory all the time. 

Meat probe - I've got a Memphis pellet grill with a meat probe I never use. Like lots of folks, I just use a Maverick so I can monitor remotely. 

Burn pot clean out - When I owned a CampChef I used the ash clean out before every cook, because it was easy. But in reality you don't need to clean out every time. You need to clean the pot about as often as you clean the body of the smoker, so you can clean the pot at the same time. This feature doesn't really buy you much.

Free pellets - don't base any value you are getting from them throwing in free pellets based on RecTec's prices. They list Cookin Pellets for $1.36/lb. You can get 100% flavor wood pellets delivered for about $0.35/lb

Cold smoker box - I've only seen a few reviews on this but none are very positive. You can't really do true cold smoking because the temps are too high. If you want to do some cold smoking, find a different solution.

There are lots of other pellet grills than RecTec and CampChef. Have you considered anything else?

Hope this helps.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 21, 2017)

If you're tired of the back and forth an electric smoker is you're best bet for smoke flavor and set and forget. 

Personally I'd buy an offset wood burner $1,200-$$$$$ or a WSM for  $150-300 depending on size and wouldn't look back. 

Just my opinion. 

Pellet poopers don't produce the smoke like a
True smoker without making mods or adding a smoke generator. 

If you're looking for a wood fueled grill then a pellet pooper is an okay option. 

I won a Traeger, my cousin has owned one for years, and several Friends owns a Rec-Tec's. They all
Complain about lack of smoke flavor.


----------



## baumer64 (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks guys. Yes I know some of my pros, weren't really big deciding reasons but mearly benefits of one over the other.  The biggest things I've been looking for are quality build, ease of use, good customer service, warranty and ultimately good tasting food. Also free pellets wouldn't swing me either as it wouldn't make sense to pay hundreds more just for some pellets. As for just getting an offset stick burner, I know they make great tasting food but I'm not a competition cook and I don't want to spend the time needed to learn and cook quality food on those. I want something I can set and forget except for checking my wireless Mavericks while I sip homebrew.

Have I looked at others? Yes. Treager would be near the top too but I'm hearing of big temperature swings with those now that they are made in China. Just want to make sure I get something we'll be happy with over time.


----------



## bregent (Jun 21, 2017)

>I know they make great tasting food but I'm not a competition cook and I

>don't want to spend the time needed to learn and cook quality food on those.

Well if you ever did decide to compete, you certainly don't need a stick burner. Pellet grills are winning a lot of competitions these days. They do produce a lighter smoke flavor, but BBQ judges don't seem to mind.

>Have I looked at others? Yes. 

If you're looking at spending in the $1400 range, then also consider the Fast Eddy PG-500, Yoder, and Blazn grills. If you want to spend less, consider Danson, Grizzly, Pit Boss. Of course, there are lots more:

MFGNo. of ModelsBlack Earth (Hybrid)1Blaz'n2Brinkman2Cabelas (made by Camp Chef)2Camp Chef6Chargriller1Cook Shack5Danson( LG and CS )12Englander1Firecraft1GMG3Grizzly1HomeComfort1Kuma1Landmann?Mak3Memphis (Hearthland)4Pellet Pro2Pit Boss8Pitts and Spitts2Rec Tec2Royall8Sawtooth2Smoke Hollow1Smokin Brothers8Smoke-N-Hot5Teton?Traeger23WoodMaster2Yoder3


----------



## gr8day (Jun 21, 2017)

The Woodwind with sear station is one of the best bang for the buck PG's on the market, a full 18lb hopper should get you through any cook, another grill that is a great value is the Firecraft Q450.


----------



## baumer64 (Jun 21, 2017)

bregent said:


> Well if you ever did decide to compete, you certainly don't need a stick burner. Pellet grills are winning a lot of competitions these days. They do produce a lighter smoke flavor, but BBQ judges don't seem to mind.
> 
> If you're looking at spending in the $1400 range, then also consider the Fast Eddy PG-500, Yoder, and Blazn grills. If you want to spend less, consider Danson, Grizzly, Pit Boss. Of course, there are lots more:


I know the pellets don't add as much smoke.  I figured I could use my AMNPS or add a Smoke Daddy later.  

I'm not necessarily LOOKING to spend $1400, I just know with shipping that's about what the Rec-Tec would be for me.  I just want to get something good quality that will last.  

Thank you for the list... now I have many more to research as there are a few listed there that I hadn't seen before.  Another I looked at this morning was the Blaz'n which really looks impressive too.  I don't know which way to go now.

Instead of narrowing down my choices, I'm adding to them.  Thats not a bad thing though, as I want to decide on something that I'll be happy with for quite a while.

Thanks for the response and list!


----------



## baumer64 (Jun 23, 2017)

So after looking over reviews, videos and lots more research, I think I've narrowed my choice to the FireCraft Q450 and the Louisiana Grills LG900.  I have a cousin in Spokane that sells the LG and they have them on close out now for $699.  (They also have the LG700 for $619)  So if they still have any in stock, I wouldn't have to worry about shipping, just the 8.2% sales tax.  That leaves money to get some of the extras like a cover and shelf etc.  The Q450 is $999, free shipping but I would want the searing kit and a cover so looking at just over $1100.  I really like the Stainless Steel of the FC and prefer the searing setup on the LG plus the LG has the 2nd rack.  I've seen good reviews on both so I'm really stuck.

Now, if I had more to spend then I'd be looking at the Yoder or Fast Eddie.  I'll see what my cousin has and that will help me with my decision.


----------



## baumer64 (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks for your help on this topic guys.  I ended up getting the FireCraft Q450.  I'll share some pics as I'm able to do some cooks on it.  So far I did a reverse sear rib eye that was amazing and we did a whole chicken that came out very tender.  Need to brine it next time just didn't have time this first attempt.  Plan on doing a pork butt this weekend.  Safeway had them at $.99 a pound this last week.  Unfortunately you were limited to only two.


----------



## bregent (Jul 13, 2017)

baumer64 said:


> Thanks for your help on this topic guys.  I ended up getting the FireCraft Q450.  I'll share some pics as I'm able to do some cooks on it.  So far I did a reverse sear rib eye that was amazing and we did a whole chicken that came out very tender.  Need to brine it next time just didn't have time this first attempt.  Plan on doing a pork butt this weekend.  Safeway had them at $.99 a pound this last week.  Unfortunately you were limited to only two.


That's great. The Q450 looks like a fine unit, congrats.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 13, 2017)

Gonna be good stuff !


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 14, 2017)

Those things look good and have good value for it's price. Sweet!


----------



## no peek n (Jul 14, 2017)

Howdy Folks, No one mentioned the Grilla Grill..Silverbac...(mine is on order) can't wait to get it

Gary


----------



## baumer64 (Jul 14, 2017)

I looked at the Grilla Grill too. They looked good but again, I wanted the direct flame grilling option.  I read very good reviews on the GGs though.  Enjoy.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 14, 2017)

So direct grilling would involve removal of a portion of the diffuser above the burning pellets to let  pellets flare up on contact with fat and juices from the meat dripping?  Kinda like a conventional charcoal or wood grill in an area of the grate?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 14, 2017)

Gorilla $699.00 is in my range if I ever bought something pellet gobbling. Lol


----------



## baumer64 (Jul 15, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> So direct grilling would involve removal of a portion of the diffuser above the burning pellets to let  pellets flare up on contact with fat and juices from the meat dripping?  Kinda like a conventional charcoal or wood grill in an area of the grate?


Pretty much correct. A plate opens above the firebox then you put in a searing grate and turn up the flame. The searing grate can cook using the flat side or the other to give score marks. Used the flat side for my ribeye reverse sear and it made a great crust in short time on each side.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 15, 2017)

Oh , ok. Neat. [emoji]128293[/emoji]


----------



## baumer64 (Dec 23, 2017)

Figured I'd give a follow up on the FC. We still absolutely LOVE IT! The direct grilling option was one of the things that won me over and it hasn't disappointed.  The reverse sear on steaks is amazing.  
One of my other favorites has been chicken thighs with white BBQ sauce. We just marinate the thighs in Italian dressing over night.  Overall it's a great 1st pellet grill for us.  I wish they had the 2nd rack available by now and wish it had a work shelf but clockwise, it's spot on.

Looking forward to cooking our prime rib for Christmas Eve and brined turkey for Christmas.  Just a little worried right now with this cold snap as outside temps will be in the teens.

Merry Christmas all!!!


----------

